# a good place for OEM parts?



## AWD (Sep 29, 2008)

I'm a murano owner and I'm looking to replace the shifting knob (automatic) but nissan parts dept wants $165... lol. 

Any ideas, local or online? Thanks!


----------



## 2young2retire (Aug 17, 2002)

One place to try:

Murano (Z50) 2003-2007 :: CourtesyParts.com

They usually have good prices, give them a call if you can't find it on their website.


----------

